# Lastfit or Deauto Which is better



## owilso2 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a 2019 Tiguan Sel Black and I want to change out the Front Head Lights. I just want to know which is better Lastfit or Deauto.As far as Brightness, Easy installation, Reliability and costumer support.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

No dealings with Lastfit, but Deauto’s lights are very high quality. And, if there is a problem, their customer service is very accommodating. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I used DDM Tuning for my Golf's headlights and my Tiguan's fog lights. Couldn't be happier with the product or service.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I also have DDM fogs and lights in several cars, very happy


----------



## Nokturnal20 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve been very pleased with my LASFit. LED headlights and fogs. Great matching color and output with no installation hiccups.


----------



## Nokturnal20 (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone else notice how your fog lights come on when signaling a left or right hand turn? I guess one those visibility improvements while turning? I wasn’t going to replace my fogs until I noticed they were always coming on for turns and my OCD forced me to get color matching replacements.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Nokturnal20 said:


> Anyone else notice how your fog lights come on when signaling a left or right hand turn? I guess one those visibility improvements while turning? I wasn’t going to replace my fogs until I noticed they were always coming on for turns and my OCD forced me to get color matching replacements.


It's probably not the fogs, there's dedicated cornering lights in there, at least in the LED headlights. They also come on in offroad mode, and you can enable "city lights" that cause them to come on as you approach intersections at low speed.


----------



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

+1 Deauto LED. Been using their LED products since my 2015 Jetta to my current ‘20 Tiguan. Highly recommend their stuff.


----------



## kkapudjija (Jan 31, 2016)

I've never heard of Lastfit but can speak highly of DeAuto. Lifetime warranty has come in handy on a couple of occasions and their customer service has been applaudable. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> It's probably not the fogs, there's dedicated cornering lights in there, at least in the LED headlights. They also come on in offroad mode, and you can enable "city lights" that cause them to come on as you approach intersections at low speed.


No it's the fogs, at least on my 19 SEL with standard headlights.


----------



## Nokturnal20 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah it’s definitely the fogs. Seems to be tied to speed as well bc they only come on with the signal on and a low speed. Changing lanes on the interstate it doesn’t happen. But as I’m turning at an intersection or something it comes on and goes off after turn.


----------



## owilso2 (Nov 5, 2020)

Nokturnal20 said:


> Yeah it’s definitely the fogs. Seems to be tied to speed as well bc they only come on with the signal on and a low speed. Changing lanes on the interstate it doesn’t happen. But as I’m turning at an intersection or something it comes on and goes off after turn.



Yes I noticed that on my 2019 Sel Black. Also if you have them on and make a turn and lower speeds the opposite fog turns off.


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

I am happy with my DeAuto low beam lights and the customer service was good. My only gripe is the install is not at all as easy as stated.


----------



## Jwkegg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got the “premium” version of the Lasfit and once I figured out the nuisance of VW bulb install they are great. No need to modify or buy a separate retaining clip. Could be a tad brighter but overall an improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kkapudjija said:


> I've never heard of Lastfit but can speak highly of DeAuto. Lifetime warranty has come in handy on a couple of occasions and their customer service has been applaudable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





Devs97 said:


> +1 Deauto LED. Been using their LED products since my 2015 Jetta to my current ‘20 Tiguan. Highly recommend their stuff.





IndecisionKills said:


> I am happy with my DeAuto low beam lights and the customer service was good. My only gripe is the install is not at all as easy as stated.


The support is highly appreciated it! We have many happy customers running this kit in their Tiguan.

We agree that the install can be tricky due to tight spacing but they will be brighter than many LEDs on the market and worth the time to install

It works in 2018/19/20/21 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Deauto quality is amazing. Installation is tough though and I consider my self handy. Adjusting heights on lights are nearly impossible.i have been getting cars flashing at me for months at night and I tried to adjust the lights down and basically you have to reinstall. Lights look amazing and I can see really good, but the installation is really hard. I am just being honest


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jjwinters said:


> Deauto quality is amazing. Installation is tough though and I consider my self handy. Adjusting heights on lights are nearly impossible.i have been getting cars flashing at me for months at night and I tried to adjust the lights down and basically you have to reinstall. Lights look amazing and I can see really good, but the installation is really hard. I am just being honest


Thanks - we really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## pufffee (Jun 29, 2006)

Lastfit work great quick install


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jjwinters said:


> Deauto quality is amazing. Installation is tough though and I consider my self handy. Adjusting heights on lights are nearly impossible.i have been getting cars flashing at me for months at night and I tried to adjust the lights down and basically you have to reinstall. Lights look amazing and I can see really good, but the installation is really hard. I am just being honest


Most likely, bulbs is not seated correctly that's why you are getting flashed. I had to fix my cousin's LED bulb (lasfit) on the driver side since no matter adjustment I did, it wasn't working then realized the person who installed it did it incorrectly. There is an orientation the LED bulb needs to be. At least for the Lasfit. Not sure about DeAuto. I have big hands and it was quite difficult, but it is doable.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I just gave up on deauto hid lights. Installation sucks and the bulb keeps moving every couple of weeks. It is clearly a design flaw and I am getting zero help emailing. I just bought lasfit, led. They look like they will be easier to install and hopefully won't have movement like the deauto. I have emailed over and over to deauto and all they tell me is, it shouldn't do what I'm saying it is clearly doing. The lights are nice when they work, but they constantly flicker off, move in the housing and the canbus cords are cumbersome. Fingers crossed lasfit will be better without problems. Im a little mad at deauto for not helping me troubleshoot, but lesson learned I guess


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Something is wrong if they move - many have them installed without this issue so not sure what happened. Here is a DIY that can help on the install process:





It is similar/same to the Jetta.

While I am sorry you had the issue so many people have these without this issue that I cannot say this is something that should happen. They would not be able to sell these if they had this issue for other customers.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are not a drop in/built in adapter for the 2009-11 and 2018-2021 years. We had customers say they are not happy with the output of competitor drop in models for these years.

Ours are using some of the latest LED diodes and will be bright:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I am disappointed with the install. I know how to install it, and I am positive it is in tight, but the right light moves up every couple of weeks. I have told you this over and over. I am also disappointed because the light gets really hot and I hit it on the side while it was hot, so now the color is off. Also, when I turn off the car the left light says on for 20 seconds while the right is off. For 150 bucks the quality and customer service should be better. The deal breaker was when I was driving home in rain at 11pm and the right light went out and the response I got was check your cables. Smh, everything is plugged in!


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

You keep telling me it shouldn't happen, but I am your customer and I am telling you it is! I don't want anything other than I want the lights to work especially when I am driving at night! You haven't been very supportive and helpful! I feel you don't believe me and refuse to help and that is where I am disappointed!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes we apologize. We tried to help with what we could and could only suggest to bend the adapters and adjust bulb but this should work as you are utilizing the OEM adapters you use for halogens with the HID xenon bulbs and why many like this setup.

This is common troubleshooting among all lighting companies: check to make sure connections are secure, switch ballast from one side to another leaving the bulb in same housing - you can tell if it is a bulb or ballast issue.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

halogen housing?


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Question for those that went with the deAuto on a 2018/2019 Tiguan, which color did you go with. Aiming to match the DRL lights as close as possible, so the question is 5k or 6k?


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

1st newbie post here so enjoy

20 Tig SE R Line- did LASFIT high and lows about 6 mos ago and loved them. Shop near me in SoCal did the install as they were doing tint at the same time. Then 2 weeks ago I said eff it, let's do the fogs as well. Best $$$ I've spent on lighting upgrades in a long time. No blinding of other drivers either- the shop made sure they were aimed properly.

Now I just wish that LED tech/bulbs were around years ago when I did my Xterra lighting work. Damn that xenon stuff was expensive.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> 1st newbie post here so enjoy
> 
> 20 Tig SE R Line- did LASFIT high and lows about 6 mos ago and loved them. Shop near me in SoCal did the install as they were doing tint at the same time. Then 2 weeks ago I said eff it, let's do the fogs as well. Best $$$ I've spent on lighting upgrades in a long time. No blinding of other drivers either- the shop made sure they were aimed properly.
> 
> Now I just wish that LED tech/bulbs were around years ago when I did my Xterra lighting work. Damn that xenon stuff was expensive.


Great to hear! Did you do the lasfit leds? I'm excited to put them in and not mess with them. It's pretty bad when cars flash me with the deauto hids in. Just waiting for a cop to pull me over...


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

jjwinters said:


> Great to hear! Did you do the lasfit leds?


Yes LEDs the Premium ones for lows & highs for my Tig. The fogs were the standard LEDs. I even got them to upgrade the woefully dim trunk bulb at the same time as the fogs.

I used a shop as I needed to make sure that my headlights were aimed properly.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jjwinters said:


> Great to hear! Did you do the lasfit leds? I'm excited to put them in and not mess with them. It's pretty bad when cars flash me with the deauto hids in. Just waiting for a cop to pull me over...


That should not happen. Was that due to the bulb aiming too high - not sitting correctly or when you said they fell out of adapter? We do suggest aiming these to avoid any issues. For fitment issue: the unscrewing of torx screw to get the metal adapter to sit should help and then just tighten them. But again: HID uses the OEM adapter and I am not certain to why these would fall out as they normally would lock into the housing so I do apologize again to hear you had this issue.



akhotch said:


> Question for those that went with the deAuto on a 2018/2019 Tiguan, which color did you go with. Aiming to match the DRL lights as close as possible, so the question is 5k or 6k?


Thanks for asking and the support

6k matches the best from our testing. We tested this same color temp with Atlas OEM low beams, MK7 GTI OEM Fogs, and the Tiguan DRLs from factory. It seems this matches the best for VW color temperature.


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

I have currently using both for my Tiguan. I am using deAuto for my headlights. Install is biaaatccch sadly there is no easier way to install even though you can blame deAuto but its not their fault clips are needed to have LEDs on our car. Clips are needed regardless of brand too unless super cheap brands. I chose deAuto because of their warranty and quality is top notch.

For Lasfit I am using their foglight that you can use yellow or white. The reason I chose them is price, they are cheaper than DeAuto however quality is top notch. Comparing built quality of Deauto they are very similiar even LED layout and cut out. The downfall of Lasfit one year warranty.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> I have currently using both for my Tiguan. I am using deAuto for my headlights. Install is biaaatccch sadly there is no easier way to install even though you can blame deAuto but its not their fault clips are needed to have LEDs on our car. Clips are needed regardless of brand too unless super cheap brands. I chose deAuto because of their warranty and quality is top notch.
> 
> For Lasfit I am using their foglight that you can use yellow or white. The reason I chose them is price, they are cheaper than DeAuto however quality is top notch. Comparing built quality of Deauto they are very similiar even LED layout and cut out. The downfall of Lasfit one year warranty.


Lol, good luck filing a warranty issue with deauto. I have been very unhappy with the install and emailed over and over and barely got a response until I complained on this thread. The lasfit has the clips attached to the bulbs and I assume that will be easier. I installed lasfit led fogs and they clicked right in. 10 min install and I had to remove the wheelwell. With the deauto headlights I clip in the bracket and the bulb still can move. My bulb is clearly moving as I drive. When I pull into the garage after a drive, I can clearly see the light pattern is in a different position. That should not happen. I want white lights and definitely need something better than the factory, but I don't know if I got a bad set or what, the deauto lights are too much hassle.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ub3rN3rd said:


> I have currently using both for my Tiguan. I am using deAuto for my headlights. Install is biaaatccch sadly there is no easier way to install even though you can blame deAuto but its not their fault clips are needed to have LEDs on our car. Clips are needed regardless of brand too unless super cheap brands. I chose deAuto because of their warranty and quality is top notch.
> 
> For Lasfit I am using their foglight that you can use yellow or white. The reason I chose them is price, they are cheaper than DeAuto however quality is top notch. Comparing built quality of Deauto they are very similiar even LED layout and cut out. The downfall of Lasfit one year warranty.


We appreciate the feedback. From all feedback ours would be brighter than the built-in models. The warranty is important. Many that have a bulb burn out will switch to ours after a year or so and see the difference in brightness. Our fogs are currently some of the brightest on the market and gives a clear difference on the sides of the road when driving.




jjwinters said:


> Lol, good luck filing a warranty issue with deauto. I have been very unhappy with the install and emailed over and over and barely got a response until I complained on this thread. The lasfit has the clips attached to the bulbs and I assume that will be easier. I installed lasfit led fogs and they clicked right in. 10 min install and I had to remove the wheelwell. With the deauto headlights I clip in the bracket and the bulb still can move. My bulb is clearly moving as I drive. When I pull into the garage after a drive, I can clearly see the light pattern is in a different position. That should not happen. I want white lights and definitely need something better than the factory, but I don't know if I got a bad set or what, the deauto lights are too much hassle.


The team emailed you right away before I ever brought this thread to their attention. There was no reply to the last email. They reached out again after I sent them the issue here to check in for more details as they have figured since you did not reply you were able to resolve the issue.

Fogs and low beams are very different when it comes to the install process and I think everyone would understand that is not a fair to compare a low beam HID to a LED fog install.

If your bulbs are moving there has been troubleshooting tips for the low beam: the HID use OEM adapters. It seems the OEM adapter might have not locked in to the bracket. Once you do this it would never move. After reading everything over it seems that would be the most likely issue. The install is the same for the CC, Jetta, Tiguan and this feedback is not what they normally here because the OEM is used with HID and would not cause any movement. 





This section of the video can explain how the OEM adapter should align - I think loosening the torx screw a bit and then tightening should fix any problems. Aiming will also help as others mentioned in this thread as even using competitors they aimed their low beams after:





I understand your feedback is true about what you are seeing with the HID kit and I am not trying to deny it and simply trying to get to the bottom of why you would see these problems.


----------



## owilso2 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank everyone I went for the LasFit LED's. They were on sale over the Christmas holiday
These are the LED's I got .https://www.lasfit.com. I really like the color and brightness so I will change out the High beams and Fogs later. They were fairly easy to install once I followed the video in the link for the set of LED's I got.


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

I have Lasfit high and low beams as well as yellow alla fogs from amazon. I am pleased with all of them.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have tested brighter on 3rd party LED charts and the cut-off is going to be very clean. We have heard the feedback of people that tried both and while we cannot win every customer we know what we offer and wanted to share some facts:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



Thanks for reading


----------



## nickzahra11 (Dec 10, 2019)

I had deAutoLed bulbs in my GTI and they all burnt out within a few months. Now looking for LED bulbs for my Tiguan and will go with Lasfit.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

nickzahra11 said:


> I had deAutoLed bulbs in my GTI and they all burnt out within a few months. Now looking for LED bulbs for my Tiguan and will go with Lasfit.


Sorry to hear this. That is very strange and not normal. We have a true lifetime warranty and take pride in our LEDs lasting. LASFIT has a 1 or 2 year warranty on their bulbs .

If we can gather more information to what bulbs and what happened we can try to figure out what could've caused it but this is not what we have seen with our LEDs or we'd be out of business with our lifetime warranty on our LEDs.

Thank You


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Lasfit on my tig. The clarity is crazy good. Something I appreciate about these is you can look at the lights head on and you are blinded like some cheap bulbs. I installed the custom retainer clip first and then slid the led bulb in and man did that save time. Took 5 minutes to do both.


----------



## cms21762 (Dec 7, 2016)

I searched but didn't want to start a new thread.. Does anyone know if the LASFIT LDplus Switchback LED's will fit in the fog light housing of the 2021? Their website doesn't list them under the "vehicle search" but they have an H8/H11 option.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We sent a private message to @nickzahra11 but we never seen any reply about what bulb failed within a few months so we cannot help - it is not something we seen as we have a lifetime warranty. We would like to learn more to help.

Other companies mentioned here DO NOT have a lifetime warranty and trust us when it fails and you have to spend another $100+ many come to us.

Our LEDs are also brighter from feedback with a clean cut-off so you will gain a lot more visibility.

While it is popular suggestion we do offer more for a bit more of cost. Dual fogs will be brighter clean cut-off wide/far while being able to choose from 2 different colors:
-the pcb board is thinner on our dual fogs which creates a wider/more focused light spread:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



Thanks


----------

